# Richmond park TT photos



## Cuchilo (21 Jun 2015)

Some not so great but I hope they help . Please feel free to share the link and photos with the riders .

https://www.flickr.com/photos/37216799@N05/sets/72157652529580654


----------



## Roadrider48 (21 Jun 2015)

Cool pics mate.
The pain on their faces makes it brilliant.(in a good way)
If that's you, I see your using the Vittorias. How did that go, and how did you do?
Nice one!


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Jun 2015)

Roadrider48 said:


> Cool pics mate.
> The pain on their faces makes it brilliant.(in a good way)
> If that's you, I see your using the Vittorias. How did that go, and how did you do?
> Nice one!


No I didn't ride it as I didn't know I could . I just got up at 5 am to take photos


----------



## Roadrider48 (21 Jun 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> No I didn't ride it as I didn't know I could . I just got up at 5 am to take photos


That's dedication for you....


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Jul 2015)

My turn to give it a bash today


----------

